# How did you put yourself through the Full-time Academy?



## Wildcard (Jun 14, 2011)

Interested in hearing some stories on how some have been able to and were able to put themselves through the full-time academy. Obviously it can't be easy, especially when you are a little older and have a life and bills to maintain (and in some cases may even have a child or children). Just wondering how people made it through, what they did for income in the mean time, and how great their support system around them was.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

I went to the academy every Monday-Friday for 13 weeks, and every Thursday my paycheck was waiting for me.

Quite simple, really.


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

Base pay makes it difficult! When I went though I had a mortgage and two little kids. You just have to live on what you make.....no eating out, vacations, etc.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Is it correct that you must have health ins when you go through.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

NorwichAlum said:


> Base pay makes it difficult! When I went though I had a mortgage and two little kids. You just have to live on what you make.....no eating out, vacations, etc.


I was 22, had milk-carton girlfriends (expiration date on forehead), and was living in my swingin' bachelor pad (dumpy apartment). The base pay for a recruit officer was actually a huge boost in pay over what I was making previously.

---------- Post added at 13:32 ---------- Previous post was at 13:31 ----------



7costanza said:


> Is it correct that you must have health ins when you go through.


Probably, considering it's state law to have health insurance.


----------



## Wildcard (Jun 14, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> I went to the academy every Monday-Friday for 13 weeks, and every Thursday my paycheck was waiting for me.
> 
> Quite simple, really.


I guess my question was not clear enough. What I meant by putting yourself through was meant for people who paid their own way and were not sponsored and being paid to go through the academy. All the while having to maintain another job and supporting a family and/or keeping up with bills/life.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Wildcard said:


> I guess my question was not clear enough. What I meant by putting yourself through was meant for people who paid their own way and were not sponsored and being paid to go through the academy. All the while having to maintain another job and supporting a family and/or keeping up with bills/life.


I knew that, I was just busting chops.

Attention to detail, my good man.....one of the most important qualities of a good police officer.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Wildcard said:


> I guess my question was not clear enough. What I meant by putting yourself through was meant for people who paid their own way and were not sponsored and being paid to go through the academy. All the while having to maintain another job and supporting a family and/or keeping up with bills/life.


The only guys I knew who could do it had wives with good jobs, family in the area to watch the kids and a job lined up for when they got out. Unless you have all three, you're screwed, but then again, the academy is kinder and gentler these days with mandatory release times, so you may be able to swing another job.

Your best bet would be to get on part-time or as a special somewhere and work details to make up the difference in pay. Some departments in our area are so fat with details you'll make more than a full timer. Then, when the idiots in power pull their heads out of their asses and realize they need more cops to control their savage constituents, you've got a work history with the current department and a better chance of getting hired full time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

mschumann did it here if I'm not mistaken. I would shoot him a PM if I were you. I think he worked a full-time job while he was in. Pretty impressive if you ask me. If you don't (or aren't allowed to) work, it's going to be loans, favors, and friends couches. I'm not sure if I got his name right, search the members.


----------



## Wildcard (Jun 14, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> I knew that, I was just busting chops.
> 
> Attention to detail, my good man.....one of the most important qualities of a good police officer.


Aaahhh yes. Sarcasm doesn't transfer well through text sometimes. As I am as sarcastic as the next, now I know to keep my eyes open with you!

---------- Post added at 17:12 ---------- Previous post was at 17:03 ----------



LGriffin said:


> The only guys I knew who could do it had wives with good jobs, family in the area to watch the kids and a job lined up for when they got out. Unless you have all three, you're screwed, but then again, the academy is kinder and gentler these days with mandatory release times, so you may be able to swing another job.
> 
> Your best bet would be to get on part-time or as a special somewhere and work details to make up the difference in pay. Some departments in our area are so fat with details you'll make more than a full timer. Then, when the idiots in power pull their heads out of their asses and realize they need more cops to control their savage constituents, you've got a work history with the current department and a better chance of getting hired full time.





5-0 said:


> mschumann did it here if I'm not mistaken. I would shoot him a PM if I were you. I think he worked a full-time job while he was in. Pretty impressive if you ask me. If you don't (or aren't allowed to) work, it's going to be loans, favors, and friends couches. I'm not sure if I got his name right, search the members.


Let me clarify my reasonings for making this post. As I know we are all aware, most non-CS cities/towns are only hiring people who are previously MPTC Full-time trained.

I know there must must be people considering sending themselves through, but as we all know, it's a very difficult task unless you are young enough to live with mom and dad and have very limited bills (this is NOT a knock). I also know that I'm not in a position where I would be able to send myself through even I have an extremely supportive wife, but both of our incomes are very necessary. So I'm not really asking for me.

I thought some stories might give others ideas or inspiration to be able to send themselves through. If people don't care to share their personal stories, then what can ya do? But those people who choose to do so should also be commended because it's certainly not an easy task to be a full-time academy student and maintain a job and family.

Also FWIW, I am a Special and I am hoping that helps to get me on full-time somewhere some day.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

There were a few guys in my academy that were self sponsored. I don't know how some of them did it. I was being paid and I was hurting. Some of them lived on the couch of their friends or parents others went further into debt or burnt up savings. I'm sure its not easy no matter what you do.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I worked the street corner on south Main in Worcester as soon as I got out of class. Its tough getting to the corner on time, and battling the other trannies for John's, but you make it happen, and bust ass, or get your ass busted, depending on the John. Really if you set your mind to it, you can work it out, or jerk it out, again...depending on the John. Its only 6 months of your life, and if you tell yourself that it didn't happen after the 6 months, you tend to believe it. Just keep an eye for some cop name Officer Deuce, he loves to bust the trannies....and not in the "arrest" sense. 

Now that I gave my words of wisdom, I know a gentleman that worked dispatch second shift at his sponsoring department (Sat - Wed) so he only had to (potentially) come in late three days out of his work week. He wanted it bad enough and made it happen. He also had a very accommodating and understanding department.

There is two viable options for you. If I were you, I'd go with the latter now, as the HIV cocktails I'm on now are getting expensive....

Foxy out!:redcarded:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Foxy, you're becoming a habitual line stepper!!


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Huh. I left the Commonwealth before self-sponsoring became common. I only recall hearing about one or two guys doing that and opinion was divided as to whether it indicated impressive determination or shit for brains.

It sounds like it has become more common. FWIW, I'll vote for impressive determination. It sucked even with a paycheck every Thursday, and yeah, mine was more than I had ever made before, too.

Down here in the sovereign state of Mississippi, it is fairly common. The local WIN job center will set you up with a state grant to pay the $2500 for the tuition, room and board. It's only 9 weeks... but it's 1700 Sunday through 1700 Friday and they still do things the hard way. You've still gotta make your personal expenses, though.

Interesting phenomenon. Does the academy experience mean more to someone who had to give up more for it?


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

If you break it down, its about $2500 to go and I would guess about a grand for equipment. You have to have a department sponsor and agree to give you a cruiser for a week and firearms for firearms training. If you have a mortgage I would plan on having at least $20,000 in cash to last you the 6 months. If you think your gonna work 40 hours and try to swing it your wasting money and a seat in the class, I would never even think about working full time while in training. Even if you can make it on time everyday there is much more that needs time and attention to get ready for the next day. If someone has worked full time and made it good for them but I would never try it, your setting yourself up for failure.

Having a will to win doesn't compare with having a will to prepare to win.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

So round it to $24,000? 

Cool... I'll be posting my paypal account for those who wanna chip in for me.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I was 31 years old and a FT campus cop, took a leave of absence and had another PD sponsor me. I worked part time for other PD every weekend and some week nights bar details while also going to school for my master's at night three nights a week. Married with a 3 year old and my wife had a crappy job. It was tough, had about $35K in credit card debt when I graduated but it was the best spent money I ever spent. It can be done, I have friends that did same leaving great gigs with local Pds to go MSP. Same thing, sucks, its quick, time flies, I couldn't believe when I was in my last week and felt like it just started. Graduated on Friday and back at my FT campus job on Monday. If you want it bad enough you can make it work, no excuses.I ran every day for a year before the academy and was in great shape because I wanted it. Had a Ft municipal job a year later and had four other offers for municipal and campus. Doors will open when you have the academy, don't fool yourself but academy alone is not it, need to have college education or military experience and a good attitude.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

GMass said:


> It cost me $10k to go to the T as a "self-sponsor" w/ no mortgage. I did already own a firearm and ammunition and had a line on a cruiser for EVOC.


I wonder if a whacker could bring their own car to EVOC?


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I wonder if a whacker could bring their own car to EVOC?


Good question... But if they are in the Academy and make it to EVOC, are they really a whacker?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Can't bring own cruiser, has to be department issued and insured. At one point I heard some students in Agawam rented Crown Vics from Hertz and dropped them off with bald tires after a week. Guess its a no no now.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

If you ask me, self sponsoring is an easy way for chiefs to usurp 41/96B and get around the fact that they have to pay recruit officers in the academy. 

Really, what is the % of officers that are sponsored by a PD, only to be hired by that same department? I'd hazard to guess it's pretty damned high.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am trying to send my self the hard way, by getting hired and sent. I don't have the resources any other way.


----------



## Wildcard (Jun 14, 2011)

Eagle13 said:


> I am trying to send my self the hard way, by getting hired and sent. I don't have the resources any other way.


Yeah it's just as tough that way too! Just a different kind of tough. And not many of us have the resources to go any other way. A lot of luck is definitely involved in this state right now. Just gotta stay positive and be ready! Or that's what I tell myself at least!


----------



## Lookinforacopjob (Sep 9, 2008)

Wildcard said:


> Yeah it's just as tough that way too! Just a different kind of tough. And not many of us have the resources to go any other way. A lot of luck is definitely involved in this state right now. Just gotta stay positive and be ready! Or that's what I tell myself at least!


Wildcard,
I just graduated from a recent academy where there were 14 self sponsors out of 50 recruits. Of those 14, only 2 have gotten jobs since graduation. Of the 14, most were young guys who lived at home with their parents. Almost all of them had jobs on the weekend to take some of the financial hit away. My suggestion would be to borrow, beg and steal (well dont steal) from your family, friends and anyone you know. The cost went up to $2,900. Uniforms and equipment runs about $1500. You will need an additonal $500 to $1000 for items needed once in the academy.

The potential payoff in the end is worth the sacrifice. The real question is how bad do you want the job? Good luck. PM me if you have any questions or want to talk to any of the guys from my class who were self sponsors.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Im pretty sure vets get BAH from the P911GIB while in the Acad...counts as job training. The Boston area is $2,274 tax free right now.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

That scares me - A 14% success rate in obtaining employment post graduation. Just seems like with that low of a percentage, the juice isn't worth the squeeze. 

Tough times we're STILL in. Kudos to you sir, for toughing it out and making it work. I'm envious.


----------



## mancrush (Jul 2, 2010)

It can be done... 

I was very fortunate to get sponsored to the full time academy in 2009. Even though the opportunity presented numerous challenges, it was a very easy decision, and it should be if you are truely committed to succeeding in this field. 

Personally, I had to work full time during the academy. It sucked. I tried to rearrange my work schedule but most of the time I was getting 2-3 hours of sleep a night. I did homework, to-froms etc... in my work vehicle, using my laptop and setting up a printer using an electrical adapter for the car. 

Of course, the academy so happened to be while I was planning/paying off my wedding that was 2 weeks after graduation, and I moved, pretty much wrecked my car, bought a new car etc... all while dealing with the academy... 

It was probably the most challenging time in my life. I worked damn hard to get through it. BUT, I would have not made it through, if it was not for the consistant help and understanding from my Fiance, Family, co-worker's and my fellow classmates. If you are truely motivated to succeed and have good people around you to help you out here and there, than you can definitely make it. 

However, the academy alone is not a golden ticket... It is still difficult to get hired even with the academy. You have to continue to work hard. I was fortunate to get hired at a mid level college PD 1.5 years after the academy and I am on the verge of taking another step up the ladder. And i'll continue to climb that ladder until I am working for a municipal department.

Good luck


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> I went to the academy every Monday-Friday for 13 weeks, and every Thursday my paycheck was waiting for me.
> 
> Quite simple, really.


lol, nice. Thats funny. I wish I had it that easy.

---------- Post added at 14:04 ---------- Previous post was at 13:41 ----------

Well, I had some buddies from my auxilary and summer cop days that were going to college in western Mass. They told me about how the towns out here used part timers the same as full timers, plus you could go to the academy as a self sponser if you wanted to, with little or no effort. As soon as you were there for a few months or had the money most chiefs would sign the paper and wish you well. So I got the bright idea to get on a campus P.D full time out here and on a town part time and do my time and try the self sponsor thing.

I figured even if it did not work I would gain 2 things, the S.S.P.O academy and some really good municipal experience beacuse of the way part timers are used out here. I got the campus job in August, was hired on a town part time in Febuary, the same month I started the S.S.P.O, were talking back in 2000. As luck would have it I got on the only town that would not sponsor me, lol. I was pissed, one day I was complaining about it to a co-worker who only worked part time on Sundays for the hell of it at the college, this was after finishing the S.S.P.O.

It just so happens that the co-worker was a chief for a small town in the area and I didnt even know it, and like it was nothing he said, hell, i'll sponsor ya. This was in June right when the town just got a 10 month long detail project where they needed 14 to 18 cops a day, 5 days a week and was desparate to fill the spots. Which means in worked my ass off from June to December when the acdemy stared. I would worked 11p to 7a at the college then worked a 8 to 10 hour detail, did this 5 days a week and worked patrol shifts for the town, still dont know where I found the time to do that. I also worked 30/35 hours a week for the duration of the academy. I was suck city but I was determeined to make it work.

I Ran into a couple of obstacles but got it done with no support from anyone, only had myself to depend on and It was worth every drop of blood, sweat and tears! After some bouncing around I am where I want to be and life is good, we have some great cops here and I am faring well. Its all about attitude, and my retirment obviously transferred, about 20 times, lol. Good luck to those who take on such a task, its still a good feeling to think about all these years later!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Macop said:


> lol, nice. Thats funny. I wish I had it that easy.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:04 ---------- Previous post was at 13:41 ----------
> 
> ...


When I went through, the MCJTC prohibited self-sponsoring, and we had to submit our pay stubs to prove that we were employed full-time. We also couldn't work a part-time job nights or weekends until after the 7th week, and only then if we maintained a B+ average or better academically. I don't know of anyone in my class who actually took advantage of that, as we had more than enough academic preparation to deal with in our off hours (my academy was known to be one of the most stringent on academics).


----------



## F23 (Sep 13, 2011)

looking to possibly self sponsor in 2012,on the ma.gov site it only lists the diff. acad. locations.
does anyone know where I could find the dates and times for the upcoming year?? thanks in advance


----------



## The13th (May 11, 2008)

Does anyone know what it would cost besides the tuition being $2,500. Like for example; books, gear etc?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2011)

The13th said:


> Does anyone know what it would cost besides the tuition being $2,500. Like for example; books, gear etc?


Books. Minimal. Gear... add up duty gear and ammo, subtract stuff you can borrow. Add health insurance and your bills. Fin.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I didn't do the academy in MA, but I squirreled away cash, took an educational LOA from my job, and went on the fiancee's health insurance. I was back at work the day after I took the state exam (not a cop job).

I was fortunate that college credits are given for the academy in my state so I was able to take an educational leave and go right back to work. Having my car suffer $3,000 worth of hail damage a week before the academy started proved to be helpful as well, as I didn't have to dig into my savings for spending $$ during the academy. Granted, the academy out here costs almost $6K. Getting over $1,000 back from the feds for my education when tax time rolled was pretty nice too.

I'd also like to thank the gay rights movement since I was able to qualify as a "domestic partner" under my (now) wife's benefit plan before we were married. :shades_smile:


----------



## The13th (May 11, 2008)

I have all duty gear so thats not a problem. . So i'm looking at books and uniform and health insurance I guess. Maybe I should start buying that stuff now, little by little so I can get a head start. I would like to know what a recent graduate that did self sponsor paid? Thanks bro


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I was lucky enough that the guy I commuted with was able to let me use his dept car for EVOC. Don't know if he got permission or not, otherwise I was going to rent a Crown Vic from a local Ford dealer.


----------

